# Beretta 390?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey everyone. I looked at a Beretta 390 yesterday. Anyone own/shoot this gun before? I don't mind that it only takes up to 3". Any thoughts are appreciated!

Mike


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Taddy I have been shooting a Silver Mallard for 15 years or there abouts. I have had no issues with it except for one time I forgot to clean and lube the stock spring after it went for a swim. It rusted on me and I had to replace it! My fault not the guns.

This gun has been used in all types of weather in ND to temps as low as -25 and never failed me. I use a quality Teflon lube, Kroil or FP-10 and it shoots a ton of shells before it needs a good cleaning!

Patterns with Briley and Carlson ex chokes are very good, but the factory chokes also perform well! I have used all types of shot shells in the gun from 7/8 oz lead on up with no cycle issues. The gun just keeps functioning and functioning without a hicup!!!!!

The shim in the stock can be flipped over to increase or decrease drop. I had mine fitted to me and they just shaved a small amount of of it!


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Same results as Ron. I have had one for twelve years and have not had a problem yet. Mine had the gloss finish so a couple of years ago Painted it.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks fellas!

How is $525 for a brand new one?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Taddy, the new 390's have all the same parts in them as the ones BD and I have except they do not have the shell cut off. I looked at a couple used ones for around $400.00 in Fargo this week and they have the shell cut off on them.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Do the new ones have a square or rounded back? Just wondering


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

taddy, I'd say that $525 sounds pretty good. I'm feeling pretty good about $525 for a used 391 I'm looking at? Maybe I better re-think my deal?

FYI- Scheels in Bis. had/has a used 390 for $500. I haven't seen anything for the $400 mark Ron is mentioning....

Ron, how does $525 sound for a slightly used 391 (I'd say it's about 95%)?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That sounds ggod for the 391 on pricing!!!!!!!


----------

